# CCO/Ulta/Online haul/birthday day present to myself!



## blowyourmind (Jan 31, 2009)

here's everything:






CCO stuff;




Clinique moisturiser
MAC Solar White eyeshadow
MAC Foolishly Fab Plushglass
MAC Nothingless lipglass
MAC Lollipop Loving Lipstick





2006 Basic Brush set

Ulta;




4 NYX Candy glitter liners & Revlon Matte lipstick

& an online sale I got:




Melrose Mood!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 31, 2009)

Ooh, Happy Birthday to you!  Great haul, enjoy!


----------



## blinkymei (Jan 31, 2009)

happy birthday! what a sweet haul, you're so lucky that you got lollipop lovin at CCO and cheaper than the price that it's going to be in the upcoming sugarsweet collection


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ooh, Happy Birthday to you!  Great haul, enjoy!_

 
thanks!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blinkymei* 

 
_happy birthday! what a sweet haul, you're so lucky that you got lollipop lovin at CCO and cheaper than the price that it's going to be in the upcoming sugarsweet collection_

 
thanks! yea they've had it there for a while


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you!  What a great haul!


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Happy Birthday to you!  What a great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks!


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------



## fingie (Feb 5, 2009)

Great haul! You make me want to drive the hour to my CCO in hopes that they have that plushglass haha


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 6, 2009)

Lollipop Loving look divine.....I love the NYX Candy Glitter liners~


----------

